# Meine 1. Beckhoffsteuerung...



## Human (7 Oktober 2008)

Ich habe es geschafft: In meinem Büro auf einer Profilschine steht neben den dunkelgrauen-türkisen S-Komponenten eine scheeweiße mit roten Lettern verzierte Beckhoff-Steuerung! 

Schon beim auspacken ist mir die Kinnlade nach unten gefallen: USB-Anschlüsse, DVI, ein 2GB-Flash-Karte und mächtge Kühlrippen darauf... einfach nur genial!!! :TOOL:

Es handelt sich um eine CX1020-0122.

Windows XP Embedded läuft auch schön hoch und macht, was man von Ihm verlangt und eingetlich ganz schön... aber ich krieg den Teil mit der Steuerung nicht wirklich zum laufen, damit ich mal ein Programm übertragen, die IOs mal ansprechen kann usw.

Rechts unten in der Tray befindet sich ein TwinCAT-Symbol, das bei darüberfahren "TWinCAT Config Mode" anzeiget, wenn ich draufklicke geht ein Menü auf.

Wenn ich in diesem Menü auf "System Manager" oder "PLC Control" klicke kommt eine Fehlermeldung: "Win32 Error: 3 (The system cannot find the path specified)", wenn ich unter "System->Start" klicke kommt "Error starting TwinCAT system!
Init1\IO: Create Devices: Divice Gerät 3 (CX1100) created >> AdsWarning: 8194
(0x2002, IO: invalid address)
For futher information start the event viewer and open the application log"

Irgendwie habe ich keinen Plan, was ich mit diesen Informationen anfangen soll oder was ich dagegen unternehmen kann?


----------



## drfunfrock (7 Oktober 2008)

Mach ein kleines Programm in ST, nur um zu sehen, dass es funkt: 


```
;
```

Mehr braucht es nicht. Du musst in jedem Fall im System-Manager den ADS-Router einstellen, dh. auf deinem PC gehste in den Systemmanager und das Target ist dein eigener PC. Dann gehste auf die Route-Settings und machst ein "Add" für deinen PC und die SPS. Aufpassen: Die Route sollte auf beiden Seiten statisch sein.


----------



## trinitaucher (7 Oktober 2008)

Human schrieb:


> Wenn ich in diesem Menü auf "System Manager" oder "PLC Control" klicke kommt eine Fehlermeldung: "Win32 Error: 3 (The system cannot find the path specified)", wenn ich unter "System->Start" klicke kommt "Error starting TwinCAT system!
> Init1\IO: Create Devices: Divice Gerät 3 (CX1100) created >> AdsWarning: 8194
> (0x2002, IO: invalid address)
> For futher information start the event viewer and open the application log"


Dann hast du möglicherweise nur eine TwinCAT-Runtime auf dem CX installiert, anstatt einer Vollversion. Je nachdem, was du bestellt hast.

Dann müsstest du zunächst eine Verbindung von einem anderen Rechner mit TwinCAT drauf (es reicht die 30-Tage Version) zum CX herstellen (wie drfunfrock schon schrieb) und das Teil von dort aus programmieren.


----------



## ESPEES (7 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
hast du vielleicht einen AMD Prozessor? Kann sein dass es der Fehler ist. Dann musst du etwas im RegEdit ändern.

Also wenn dann so:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Beckhoff\TwinCat\System
--> DisableC1E=0


----------



## trinitaucher (7 Oktober 2008)

ESPEES schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hast du vielleicht einen AMD Prozessor? Kann sein dass es der Fehler ist. Dann musst du etwas im RegEdit ändern.
> 
> Also wenn dann so:
> ...


Er hat einen CX1020, das is nen Embedded-PC von Beckhoff.


----------



## ESPEES (7 Oktober 2008)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!
Dennoch sind die Fehler ziemlich identisch!


----------



## drfunfrock (7 Oktober 2008)

Ja du hast recht! Der kann ja gar nicht auf der PC-Seite starten. Der hat einen AMD-PC


----------

